# i <3 Pumpkin



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

since i love pumpkin, and you love pumpkin, lets share our favorite dessert recipes containing pumpkin!

Pumpkin Cake Roll with Cream Cheese Filling
1/4 C. powdered sugar (to sprinkle on towel) 
3/4 C. all-purpose flour 
1/2 t. baking powder 
1/2 t. baking soda 
1/2 t. ground cinnamon 
1/2 t. ground cloves 
1/4 t. salt 
3 large eggs 
1 C. granulated sugar 
2/3 C. pumpkin 
1 C. walnuts (optional), chopped 
1 pkg. (8 oz.) cream cheese 
1 C. powdered sugar, sifted 
6 T. butter or margarine, softened 
1 t. vanilla extract 
1/4 cup powdered sugar (optional) 

Preheat oven to 375° F. Grease 15-by-10-inch jellyroll pan. Line pan with waxed paper. Grease and flour paper. Sprinkle clean towel with powdered sugar and set aside. 

Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, cloves and salt in small bowl. Beat eggs and sugar in large mixer bowl until thick. Beat in pumpkin. 

Stir in flour mixture. Spread evenly into prepared pan. Sprinkle with nuts. 

Bake for 13 to 15 minutes or until top of cake springs back when touched. 

Immediately loosen and turn cake onto prepared towel. Carefully peel off waxed paper. Roll up cake and towel together, starting with narrow end. Cool on wire rack. 

Beat cream cheese, powdered sugar, butter and vanilla extract in small mixer bowl until smooth. Carefully unroll cake; remove towel. Spread cream cheese mixture over cake. Reroll cake. Wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate at least one hour. Sprinkle with powdered sugar before serving, if desired. 

Serves 10.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Pumpkin Empanaditas

Ingredients: 
Pastry: 
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon cloves
½ teaspoon cinnamon
¼ cup sugar
6 tablespoons lard
5 tablespoons cold water

Filling: 
1 tablespoon butter
½ cup dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
¼ teaspoon cloves
1 can canned or fresh pumpkin puree

Egg wash: 
1 egg
1 tablespoon water


Directons: 
1. To make the pastry dough, measure the flour, baking powder, salt, spices, and sugar into a medium bowl. Stir to mix. 

2. Cut the lard into 12 pieces, and drop them into the flour mixture.

3. Using a pastry cutter or fork, blend the flour and lard until the mixture is crumbly.

4. Pour in the water and mix with a fork until the dough starts to form into a ball. Use your hands to mold the dough into a smooth ball, adding a little more water if necessary. Wrap in wax paper, and chill for 1 hour.

5. To make the filling, melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Add the sugar, spices, and pumpkin, and stir until smooth.

6. Stir the filling over low heat for 10 to 15 minutes, until the mixture thickens. 

7. Put the filling into a bowl, and let it cool a bit at room temperature. Then put it into the refrigerator, uncovered, until it is completely cold. 

8. To make an egg wash to seal the pastry, crack the egg into a small bowl. Beat the egg with a wire whisk and stir in the water. Set it aside. Preheat the oven to 375F.

9. Sprinkle flour onto a table and rub some on the rolling pin to keep the dough from sticking. Divide the dough into 2 balls, and wrap and refrigerate 1 ball. 

10. Flatten the other ball slightly with your hand, then roll it from the center to the edges until it is about ¼ inch thick. 

11. Using a 4? round cookie cutter, cut as many circles as you can. 

12. Next, using a pastry brush, paint egg wash around the edge of each circle. 

13. Put about 1 tablespoon of the filling in the center of each circle. Fold each circle in half and press the edges together with your fingers. 

14. Dip the tip of a fork in flour and press down around the folded edge of the empanadita.

15. Place the empanaditas 1 inch apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. Repeat steps 10-14 with the rest of the dough. Then brush the top of each empanadita with egg wash and make steam vents by pricking the center of each one with a fork.

16. Bake the empanaditas for 15-20 minutes, until they are lightly browned. Sprinkle a little sugar on each one as they cool. Let them cool quite a bit before serving, because the filling stays hot even after the crust cools.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

that sounds so good! keep em coming!


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I tried this one out the other day, by far one of the best out of the dozens I have tried over the years:

Good Old Pumpkin Bread 

* 1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin puree
* 4 eggs
* 1 cup vegetable oil
* 2/3 cup water
* 3 cups white sugar
* 3 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
* 2 teaspoons baking soda
* 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
* 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
* 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
* 1/4 teaspoon ground ginger



1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour three 7x3 inch loaf pans.
2. In a large bowl, mix together pumpkin puree, eggs, oil, water and sugar until well blended. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and ginger. Stir the dry ingredients into the pumpkin mixture until just blended. Pour into the prepared pans.
3. Bake for about 50 minutes in the preheated oven. Loaves are done when toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

This is my holiday twist for the traditional Sopapilla cheesecake. 
If you have never had this cheesecake you should try it.. It is incredibly simple but unbelievably delicious!



Pumpkin Sopapilla Cheescake

Ingredients: 
2 packages of Pilsbury crescent roll dough
1 - 8 oz packages cream cheese ( softened)
1 can pumpkin puree
¼ teaspoon cloves
1 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 stick butter (melted)
½ cup cinnamon and sugar mixed to taste

Directions: 
Unroll one package of crescent rolls on the bottom of a rectangular baking dish. Flatten using a bakers roller. 
In a bowl, mix the cream cheese, sugar, pumpkin, cloves, and extract. 
Spread over the crescent rolls. 
Unroll the other can of crescent rolls on the top. Pour melted butter over the top and sprinkle with ½ cup cinnamon-sugar mixture. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

BARS
4 large eggs
1% cups granulated sugar
i cup corn oil
1 i6-ounce can pumpkin
2 cups all-purpose flour 2 teaspoons baking powder i teaspoon cinnamon
i teaspoon salt ,
i teaspoon baking soda

ICING
13-ounce package cream cheese, softened
1A cup (i stick) butter, softened
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar

Preheat oven to 350°?.
In bowl of an electric mixer, beat eggs, granulated sugar, oil, and pumpkin until fluffy. Sift together flour, baking powder, cinnamon, salt, and baking soda in another bowl. Gradually add to the egg mixture with the mixer at low speed. Spread batter in an ungreased 15 x 10 x i-inch jelly roll pan. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until center of cake is done. Remove from oven and cool completely.
For icing, cream together cream cheese and butter with an electric mixer; add vanilla. Slowly beat in confectioners' sugar until smooth. Frost cake with icing and cut into squares. These freeze well.
YIELDS 24 BARS

Cathy,

I have got to try those Pumpkin Empanadas. YUMMY!:chef:

Kelley


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Again,

I was just wondering if anybody had a good Pumpkin Cheesecake recipe. I had a Pumpkin Cheesecake at Fulton’s Crab House in Disney World on our honeymoon years back but never was able to recreate it. If anybody can help I out both my husband and I would be grateful.

Kelley


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Pumpkin Cheesecake 

Ingredients: 

Crust: 
1 cup graham cracker crumbs
½ cup finely ground ginger cookies
1 tablespoon granulated white sugar
4-5 tablespoons unsalted butter

Cheesecake: 
2/3 cup light brown sugar
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon ground cloves
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
¼ teaspoon salt 
1 pound cream cheese, room temperature
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup pure pumpkin puree

Topping: 
1 cup sour cream 
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract of vanilla bean paste
¼ cup granulated white sugar 

Directions: 
Preheat oven to .350F. And place the oven rack in the center of the oven. Butter an 8? spring form pan. 

For Crust: 
In a medium sized bowl combine the graham cracker crumbs, finely ground ginger snaps, sugar and melted butter. Press the mixture onto the bottom of the prepared spring form pan. Cover and refrigerate while you make the cheesecake filling. 

For Cheesecake: 
In separate medium bowl, over low speed, beat the cream cheese until smooth ( about 2 minutes). Gradually add the sugar mixture and beat until creamy and smooth (1 to 2 minutes). Add the eggs, one at a time, beating well (about 30 seconds) after each addition. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and beat in the vanilla extract and pumpkin puree. 

Pour the filling over the chilled ginger crust and place the spring form pan on a baking sheet to catch any drips. Place a cake pan, filled halfway with hot water, on the bottom shelf of your oven to moisten the air. Bake the cheesecake for 30 minutes and then reduce the oven temperature to 325F and continue to bake the cheesecake for another 10-20 minutes or until the edges are puffed but the center is still wet and jiggles when you gently shake the pan. 

Meanwhile whisk together the sour cream, vanilla extract and sugar. Pour the sour cream mixture over the top of the baked cheesecake and rotate the pan slightly to evenly distribute the topping. Return the cheesecake to the oven and bake about 8 minutes to set the topping. Remove from oven and place on a wire rack to cool. Loosen the cake from the pan by running a sharp knife around the inside edge ( this will help prevent the cake from cracking). Then place a piece of aluminum foil over the top of the pan so the cheesecake with cool slowly. When completely cooled, cover and refrigerate at least eight hours, preferable overnight, before serving


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Cathy,

Thanks so much for the recipe, it looks awesome. Have you mad it before? What were your thoughts on it?

Thanks Again,

Kelley


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

I made the cheesecake about a week or so ago and LOVED IT! The ginger snaps give it a little punch.. It was so good my family was eating it before it had time to set up completely. :look:


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

crust:
1 1/4 c graham crackers crumbs
1/2 c finely chopped pecans
1/4 c brown sugar
1/4 c sugar
1/4 c melted butter

combine all and mix well, pat firmly into bottom of a 9 or 10 in springfoam
Bake for 15 min at 325 degrees

Filling

3/4 c sugar
1 cup canned pumpkin
3 eggs
1 1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg, ground ginger, salt
24 oz cream cheese
6 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp cornstarch
2 tbsp evap milk
1/2 tsp vanilla

Mix sugar,pumpkin, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, salt in bowl and set aside. Beat cream cheese, 6 tbsp sugar until smooth. Add cornstarch, evap milk, vanilla. Add pumpkin mixture to cram cheese mixture and mix untlil no more white remains. Pour fllling into prepared pan. Bake 1hour at 300 deg untll sides have risen and center jiggly. Cool and refrigerate.


Note: I have not made this but have been meaning to. A coworker's wife made it for a potluck. Let me know how it turns out.

I have a pumpkin spice cookies recipe, but I may need to look for it!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Thanks for the recipe. With all the awesome recipes I'm picking up I'm going to end up being 400 pounds by the end of this month:lol: Then Thanksgiving and Christmas will come and I probably won"t even be able to roll myself out of the house :roll:

Kelley


----------



## muffintop33 (Oct 24, 2007)

This looks like a delicious recipe! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Made the pumpkin bread with my 3 yr old daughter. She is getting good with mixing the ingredients. The bread came out moist and yummy. The middle took a longer time to cook since I cut the recipe in half and may have put a little more than half a can of pumpkin puree. I may cut the sugar down a bit. If you like pumpkin bread, this one is good. I may try to add some chopped nuts and cinammon on top before baking the bread for extra crunch!:lips:


----------



## inthekitchen (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome thread guys. I'm a huge pumpkin junkie and this thread gives me some new recipes to try this Thanksgiving season. Also, I don't if any of you have had baked pumpkin seeds but they're super easy to make. Just toss them in a little olive oil, throw on some seasoning (I love putting on some creole seasoning), and bake to your liking. I'm sure there's an exact recipe in the forums somewhere.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Did this one on a whim one Thanksgiving and my family loved it and insisted on making it a family tradition. Great pumpkin flavor, but light enough not cause you to feel like you're going to explode after overindulging on dinner.

*Pumpkin Souffle*

Cooking spray or butter
Granulated sugar
9 large eggs, separated
1 1/8 teaspoons cream of tartar
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup canned solid pack pumpkin
3/4 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
Crushed ginger snaps

1.Spray 6 (8-ounce) souffle dishes. Dust with sugar. Set aside.

2.In large bowl, beat egg whites with cream of tartar until foamy. Add sugar 2 tablespoons at a time, beating constantly until sugar is dissolved and whites are glossy and stand in soft peaks. Set aside. Beat egg yolks until thick and lemon-colored. Thoroughly fold in pumpkin and spice. Gently fold yolk mixture into beaten whites. Spoon into prepared dishes. Place cups in baking pan. Fill pan with very hot water to within 1/2 inch of top of dishes.

3.Bake in preheated 375°F oven until puffy and delicately browned, about 15 to 20 minutes.

4.Top with crushed gingersnaps.

NOTE: "Pumpkin pie spice" consists of 4 parts cinnamon, 2 parts ground ginger, 1 part allspice and 1 part nutmeg, ground. I put them all in a spice grinder and make my own. After all, how often do they sell the pre-mixed the pumpkin pie spice at the local megamart? That stuff you're buying this Thanksgiving may have been stocked during the first of the Bush administration.

Copyright by CastIronChef 2007. For personal use only.

Enjoy!!


----------



## gunther_arneson (Oct 20, 2007)

I love all of the recipes! One thing to try is substituting a nice squash for the pumpkin...a very interesting texture indeed!


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

If I could imitate Homer Simpson saying mmmmm....doughnuts I would swap out doughnuts and insert pumpkin!
Where to start...I have so many pumpkin recipes.

First...ever tried drinking pumpkin juice? (You'll need a juicer) Wait! I know it sounds horrid but try it!! Mix one quarter pumpkin or butternut squash with other vegetable juice, like carrot or cucumber, along with a bit of onion or anything else for zing. Be sure to include some of the pips in the juice. This is a very healthy drink...lot's of zinc, iron and all sorts of kidney supporting and anti water rentention as well as carotenoid antioxidant stuff for ya!

*Gingersnap Pumpkin Pudding*
(3 servings)

1 and 3/4 cups cold milk
1 package (3.4 oz) instant cheesecake or vanilla pudding mix
1/2 cup canned pumpkin
1/4 to 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
10 gingersnaps
1 cup whipped topping or freshly whipped cream

Combine milk and pudding mix and whisk for 2 minutes.
Stir in the pumpkin and pie spice.
Let stand for 2 minutes or until soft set.
Set aside 3 gingersnaps and crush the rest.
Fold the whipped topping into the pudding mixture.
Spoon into dessert bowls and sprinkle with cookie crumbs.
Garnish with whole gingersnap.

I've also tried this with molasses cookies. Not really sure which I like better!

*Pumpkin Torte*

3 cups grahm cracker crumbs
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 and 3/4 cups sugar, divided
1-8 oz package cream cheese, softened
2 eggs
2 cups canned pumpkin
3 eggs, seperated
1/2 cup milk
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
1 envelope gelatin
1/4 cup water
whipped topping, optional

Combine graham crackers, butter and 1/4 cup sugar and bress into 13"x9" pan. 
Mix cream cheese, 3/4 cup sugar and 2 beaten eggs until creamy.
Spoon over crust and bake at 350* F for 20 minutes.
In a saucepan, combine canned pumpkin, 3 egg yolks, milk, 1/2 cup sugar, cinnamon and salt. Cook over medium heat until thick. Add gelatin and water to cooked pumpkin mixture and let cool completely.
Beat 3 egg whites with 1/4 cup sugar. Fold into cooled pumpkin mixture and pour over baked crust.
Top with whipped topping if desired.

I also have a Jamaican pumpkin soup recipe as well as ten or so pumpkin pie recipes if anyone is interested.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

My wife's Grandmother used to make the Pumpkin Roll every holiday season.
It was something I always looked forward to, and I made sure to compliment her every chance I got.
It must have worked, because she started making me one for my birthday.
She gave me the recipe and I would make it at work during the holidays when I was feeling generous to the company I worked for at the time.

She also used to make a Pumpkin Chiffon Pie.
Light and airy, it was awesome.
Regretfully she passed away before I got that recipe.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a pumpkin roll recipe that I got from a friend a few years back 

Pumpkin Roll
These freeze very well. They are even better after they have been frozen and thawed! 
Prep Time: 25 min.Baking Time: 15 min.Chilling Time: 1 to 2 hours.Oven Temp: 375

For one roll, 8 to 10 servings, you will need:
3 eggs
1 cup sugar
2/3 cup canned pumpkin
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. Cinnamon
1 tsp. Ginger
1/2 tsp. Nutmeg
1/2 tsp. Salt

Filling: Beat together 1 pkg.(8 oz.) soft cream cheese and 4 Tbsp. butter. Stir in 1 cup powdered sugar and 1 tsp. vanilla, blending until smooth.

Preparation:
1. In large bowl, combine eggs and sugar, beating well. Add pumpkin, mixing until blended.
2. In a separate bowl, combine flour, baking powder, spices, and salt. Add to egg mixture, mixing well.
3. Spread batter into a greased (or sprayed) and waxed-paper lined 10 x 15 inch jelly-roll pan.
4. Bake at 375 for 15 minutes. Remove from pan
5. Cool for 15 minutes. Flip cake onto a clean tea towel and gently remove waxed paper. Cool for 10 minutes longer. 
6. (At this point I flip the cake right side up again, but this is just my preference. It makes the cake easier to roll up.) From 10 inch side, roll cake up in towel. Set aside
.7. Meanwhile, prepare filling.
8. Unroll cake and place on plastic wrap. Evenly spread filling over cake. Roll up cake. Cover with plastic wrap.
9. Place cake, seam-side down and chill for at least 2 hours.
10. When serving, cut cake in even slices. Garnish with mint leaves and/or orange slices, if desired.


----------

